# My Updated MAC Collection (No Pics Yet=()



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 1, 2006)

So far, I've collected all this in the last 14-15 months.  It's small compared to others (Damn Risa!!! haha) but it's my own none the less and I love it all...

Face:
Fix+
HyperReal Foundation Bronze Reflections
Studio Fix NW45
Studio Fix Fluid NW45
Studio Finish SPF35 Concealer (dunno the shade, sticker's gone)
Select moisturecover NW40
Select Moisturecover NC45
Blot Powder (pressed) Deep Dark
Blushes:
Coppertone
Raizin
Trace Gold
Sunbasque
Lovecrush

Eyeshadows:
Chrome Yellow
Bitter
Sprout
Swimming
Humid
Aquadisiac
Steamy
Blue Absinthe
Electric Eel
Deep Truth
Slip Pink
Pink Venus
Swish
Sushi Flower
Naked Lunch
Woodwinked
Era
All That Glitters
Electra
Anti Establishment
Overgrown
Lavender Sky
Iris Print
Brun
Mulch
Folie
Black Tied
Carbon
Trax
Motif
Coppering
Expensive Pink
Goldmine
Gorgeous Gold
Amber Lights
Mythology
Stars N Rockets
Parfait Amor
Creme De Violet
Hepcat
Lime (Pro)
Red Brick (Pro)
Coral (Pro)
Plum (pro)
Holiday Delights Warm pallette:
Embark
Cranberry
A Bluer Blue
Blurr
Buff de Buff
Tendermetal

Pigments:
Fuschia
Old Gold
Pink Opal
Bright Fuschia
Golden Olive
Grape
Ruby Red
Tan
Copper Sparkle
Vanilla

Lashes:
#2
Duo Adhesive

Liner:
Blacktrack Fluidline
Non Conformist Fluidline
Blue Peep fluidline
Boot Black liquid liner
Leatherette liquid liner
Engraved powerpoint
Stubborn Brown powerpoint

Bases:
Tan Ray Paint
Shell CCB
Gentle Lentil shadestick
Sea Me shadestick
Corn shadestick
Canton Candy paint

Mascara:
Mascara X Black
Zoomlash Brown
Pro Lash Black
Pro Long Lash Black

Lip Pencils:
Softwood Cremestick
Smoothberry Cremestick
Spice pencil
Cork pencil
Half Red pencil
BBQ pencil

Lipstick:
Coral Co-Ordinate
Lustering
Polished Up
Culturebloom
Poppy Hop
Teddy Babe
Velvet Teddy
Lame
Midimauve
Sophisto
Jest

Lipglasses/Lustreglasses/Lip Gelees:
Enchantress
Moonstone
Spirited
Lychee Luxe
Darjeeling
Viva Glam V
Budding
Flashmode
Instant Gold
Flusterrose
Fancy That
Of Corset!
Slicked Pink Lip Gelee
Lu-Be-Lu Lip Gelee
Uberpeach Chromeglass
Show Coral Chromeglass
Clear lipglass
Embellish Glitz Gloss

Misc:
Matte Creme
Waterbased Mixing Medium

Brushes:
129SE
213SE
239SE
219SE
316SE
266SE
275
239
242
224
266

I'm sure I forgot something...I always do.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 6, 2006)

That's not small, that's wonderful! I think you might even have more eyeshadows than me! Plenty of ace things to choose from.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 18, 2006)

Thats alot of nice goodies!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn hon, i bet it's still growing...i would love to see some pics


----------

